# هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية



## ثابت (17 أبريل 2007)

هل يوجد لديكم اي نوع من العبادات
يعني صلاة  واذا نعم لمن تصلو 

لله ام ليسوع ام لمريم
و هل يوجد لديكم حج و الى اين 
القدس ام بيت لحم ام الى الفتيكان

وللحديث بقية


----------



## Christian Knight (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*

*طبعا لدينا صلوات كثيرة ونحن نصلى لله الواحد المثلث الاقانيم الذى خلق كل شىء وتجسد لاجلنا وفدانا
ملحوظة: يسوع هو الله

بالنسبة للحج فهو موجود عندنا لكن ليس بنفس المفهوم الاسلامى ففى الاسلام الحج فريضة لمن استطاع اليه سبيلا ويزعم الاسلام ان الحج يغفر ما تأخر وما تقدم من ذنوب!!!!!!!!!

اما فى المسيحية فالحج ليس فريضة ويكون لاورشليم ويمكن اعتبار اى مزار مسيحى مقدس مكان للحج*


----------



## ثابت (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*

طيب ايش معنى ورود اسم مكة كما ورد في القرآن 
في المزمور 84
Yea, the sparrow hath found an house, and the swallow a nest for herself, where she may lay her young, even thine altars, O LORD of hosts, my King, and my God.
4  Blessed are they that dwell in thy house: they will be still praising thee. Selah.
5  Blessed is the man whose strength is in thee; in whose heart are the ways of them.
6  Who passing through the valley of *Baca* make it a well; the rain also filleth the pools.


----------



## ثابت (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*

هل من قام بترجمة النص نسي ان هذا الوصف لحجاج المسلمين


----------



## Christian Knight (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*

*بكا كلمة عبرية معناها البكاء ووادى بكة هو وادى بفلسطين ولا علاقة له بمكة المسلمين وجاء عن هذه الكلمة فى قاموس سترونج:
baw-kaw'
From H1058; weeping; Baca, a valley in Palestine: - Baca.
يعنى وادى بفلسطين.
ثم يا اخ ثابت لو عاوز تثبت صحة الاسلام فيجب ان تعطينا ادلة عقلانية على ذلك لكن التفسير المصلحى لنصوص الكتاب المقدس ليس فى صالحك لانه بمثابة اعتراف منك بأن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله واعتراف ايضا بانكم لا تملكون ادلة عقلانية على صحة دينكم فلجأتم للتمحك بالكتاب المقدس*


----------



## My Rock (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*

للمزيد عن شبهة بكاء
++ وادى البكاء ++ 

بالدليل و البرهان و الاصول النصية

بس ايه دخل سؤالك هذا بصلب الموضوع يا اخ ثابت؟


----------



## Christian Knight (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*

*معلومات اضافية عن مكة المسلمين وطقوس الحج الوثنية ودلالاتها الجنسية بقلم الكاتب المسلم خالد السعيد:
http://www.rezgar.com/debat/show.art.asp?aid=44105*


----------



## ثابت (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *معلومات اضافية عن مكة المسلمين وطقوس الحج الوثنية ودلالاتها الجنسية بقلم الكاتب المسلم خالد السعيد:
> http://www.rezgar.com/debat/show.art.asp?aid=44105*



اولا هذا الذي تتحدث عنه ليس مسلم بل هو اشد كفر  من ابو جهل
ثانيا اي شخص يستطيع ان يكتب ما يريد على الانترنت ويسمي نفسه ايضا ما يريد
يعني يستطيع ان يسمي نفسه محمد وكذلك يستطيع ان يسمي نفسه يسوع
يعني اذا اسمه خالد   هل يعني انه مسلم

بعدين في مواضيع الحوار الاسلامي اذا احد الاخوة تطرق لاي نقطة مسيحيدة تقولون هروب للمسيحيات 
اما اذا اردت ان تعرف عن الحج وبانه من اسمى العبادات الانسانية لله وحده وانها بعيدة كل البعد عن الوثنية
استطيع ان اعطيك رابط يشرح كل شيء

وفي النهايه لك كل الود والاحترام


----------



## ثابت (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*

اما بالنسبة لموضوع هل يعني Baca
وادي البكاء و انه موجود في فلسطين 
فهذا الكلام عاري عن الصحة وللاطلاع على قواميس الكتاب المقدس 
يضعون انه غير معروف المكان
هذا لمن لم يطلع على القرآن اما بالنسبة لنا نحن المسلمين 
فنعلم ان المقصود هو مكة وعملية الحج الاسلامية وحسب شريعة الاسلام
ولمن قال ان وادي البكاء في شمال فلسطين وتحديدا في الجليل 
يثبت هذا الكلام 
كوني انا فلسطيني ومن الشمال الفلسطيني وتحديدا من منطقة الجليل 
بس عمرني ولا حتى كبار السن في عائلتي سمعو باسم وادي البكاء المزعوم
فلماذا اخفاء الحقيقة
وايضا راجعو ترجمات اللغات الاخرى تجدوا انه بنفس الاسم ولكن في الترجمع العربية فقط غير 
هل اللغات الاخرى ليس له معنى ام لانه بالعربية يدل كما جاء القران على مكة


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي ثابت*

*أخي ثابت بعيداً عن ما كتب من حوارات وأسلاميات*
*فلنبدأ من جديد*

*حضرتك سألت سؤال *
*وتمت الأجابه *
*فهل من جديد*
*وعامة هذا هو سؤالك ومعه الأجابة*
*لننتهي *​ 


ثابت قال:


> هل يوجد لديكم اي نوع من العبادات
> يعني صلاة واذا نعم لمن تصلو
> لله ام ليسوع ام لمريم


 
*طبعاً أخي فأي شخص يؤمن بوجود الله له صلواته الخاصة التي تدل عن محبته لإله*

*فنحن كمسيحين*
*نصلي لله ولكننا لا نعتبرها فرض أو عبادة*
*نحن نعتبرها عادة لتقوية الصله بيننا وبين من أحبنا*
*فنحن بالصلاه نتحدث معه نحكي معه نناديه *
*وعلي ثقة أنه يسمعنا*​ 
*ونحن نصلي لله فقط*
*لأنه أبانا وملكنا*
*وبما أن السيد المسيح له المجد هو هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*فبه أستطعنا أن نري الله الذي لا يري*
*فالسيد المسيح هو الله*
*أم السيدة العذراء فنحن لا نصلي لها*
*وأنما نطلب بالصلاه شفاعتها فينا*​


ثابت قال:


> و هل يوجد لديكم حج و الى اين
> القدس ام بيت لحم ام الى الفتيكان



*لا يوجد عندنا حج*
*وإن كان فهذا ليس بفرض كما عند الأخرين*
*فهو مجرد زيارة للأماكن التي عاش فيها *
*السيد المسيح له المجد علي الأرض*
*نتبارك منها وبها*
*وهذا في فلسطين*
*بدأ من بيت لحم الي كنيسة القيامة مارة بالجلجثة وجبل الزيتون*
*فهي أماكن مقدسة *
*نزورها بحب لا بفرض*​ 


ثابت قال:


> وللحديث بقية



*في أنتظارك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Christian Knight (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*



			
				ثابت;266128 قال:
			
		

> اما بالنسبة لموضوع هل يعني Baca
> وادي البكاء و انه موجود في فلسطين
> فهذا الكلام عاري عن الصحة وللاطلاع على قواميس الكتاب المقدس
> يضعون انه غير معروف المكان
> ...



*اولا انا اتيت لك بموقع الوادى من قاموس سترونج لترجمة مفردات الكتاب المقدس يعنى ادعاءك باطل
ثانيا لقد اخبرتك ان كلمة بكا هى كلمة عبرية تعنى البكاء وبما انها اسم مكان فيجوز وضع الاسم كما هو او ترجمته الى كلمة بكاء وبعض الترجمات الانجليزية قامت بترجمة الاسم زى ترجمة كينج جيمس الحديثة واليك النص:
Psa 84:6  Passing through the valley of weeping, they will make it a fountain; the early rain also covers it with blessings. 

اما كون انك لم تسمع عن الوادى من قبل فهذا ليس بدليل على شىء فى حد ذاته ثم اننا نحن الذين نطالبك بدليل على زعمك بأن وادى بكا هى مكة المسلمين
كما لاحظت انك تجاهلت الرابط الذى وضعه ماى روك والذى يحتوى الرد المفصل على هذه الشبهة فنرجو منك الا تتجاهله وان تقرأه وتعطينا ردك عليه ان كنت تنوى الاستمرار فى هذه النقطة واليك الرابط مرة ثانية
http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3261&highlight=baca
وبالمناسبة انا لم اشأ ان اتعرض للاسلاميات لكن انت الذى ادخلت الاسلاميات فى الموضوع عندما ادعيت ان وادى البكاء هو مكة فكان يجب على ان اوضح لك لماذا لا يمكن ان تكون مكة بيتا لله
*


----------



## ثابت (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*

اولا لنتفق على الحوار
هل تريد ان تعتمد نسخة معينة من الانجيل 
ام باستطاعتي طرح الاسئلة اعتمادا على اي نسخة اريد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*ثانيا* الشخص الذي كتب عن الحج الاسلامي هو غير مسلم
واذا تريد عن الاصول الوثنية في المسيحي من كتاب مسيحين
درسو الكتاب المقدس بطريقة علمية ووصلو الى نتيجة ان 
الدين الذي بلغة السيد المسيح يختلف عن الدين الحالي
واذا اردت ذلك فانا على استعداد

اما بالنسبة للوادي  فهو غير موجود في فلسطين نهائيا 
واذا بدك استنادا على بعض قواميس للكتاب المقدس

اما بالنسبة للرابط 
فانا قرات ذلك اكثر من مرة 
ولكن لم يقنعني نهائيا
كونه يغالط ابسط الحقائق العلمية عن الترجمة

وخاصة الاسماء


----------



## Christian Knight (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*

*اولا لا يوجد شىء اسمه نسخ من الانجيل لكن ربما انت تقصد ترجمات الكتاب المقدس وجميعها صحيحة ونعترف بها
ثانيا بالنسبة لبقية كلامك فلا ارى فيه سوى رفض وتكذيب لما كتبه الكاتب المسلم وما ورد بالرابط الموجود بالمنتدى لكن لم تعطنا اى سبب منطقى لهذا الرفض والتكذيب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وبما انك مش عاوز ترد على هذه الروابط مباشرة فاسمحلى ان اطرح عليك نقطتان لنتحاور فيهما طالما انك تنوى الاستمرار فى هذه النقطة:
1-كما ورد بالرابط الموجود بالمنتدى – والذى وضعناه لك مرتين – فان النص يتحدث عن وادى يعبر به الحجاج اليهود الذاهبين الى اورشليم, فكيف بالعقل والمنطق سيعبر الحجاج اليهود الذين هم فى فلسطين بمكة اثناء ذهابهم للقدس؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذا مستحيل جغرافيا ويمكنك مراجعة خريطة الشرق الاوسط للتأكد
2-كما هو ثابت تاريخيا فان الكعبة هى مكان حج عباد الاوثان قبل الاسلام, فلماذا سيذكر كتاب الله المكان الذى يحج اليه عبدة الاوثان؟؟
واذا كنت ستدعى بان الكعبة بناها ابراهيم لعبادة الله فيجب ان تعطينا دليل تاريخى على ذلك لانه من المعروف ان الكتب الاسلامية فقط هى التى اطلقت هذا الادعاء لتبرير الاستمرار بالعمل بطقوس الحج الوثنية بعد مجىء الاسلام لكن لم يذكر اى مصدر تاريخى غير اسلامى هذه الخرافة
ومن المعروف ايضا ان ابراهيم لم يذهب لارض الحجاز قط والتوراة – تحديدا سفر التكوين – ذكر جميع الاماكن التى ذهب اليها ابراهيم وجميعها تقع فى فلسطين والشام ومصر لكن لم يذهب للحجاز ابدا
منتظر ردك فى هاتين النقطتين.*


----------



## ثابت (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *اولا لا يوجد شىء اسمه نسخ من الانجيل لكن ربما انت تقصد ترجمات الكتاب المقدس وجميعها صحيحة ونعترف بها
> ثانيا بالنسبة لبقية كلامك فلا ارى فيه سوى رفض وتكذيب لما كتبه الكاتب المسلم وما ورد بالرابط الموجود بالمنتدى لكن لم تعطنا اى سبب منطقى لهذا الرفض والتكذيب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> وبما انك مش عاوز ترد على هذه الروابط مباشرة فاسمحلى ان اطرح عليك نقطتان لنتحاور فيهما طالما انك تنوى الاستمرار فى هذه النقطة:
> 1-كما ورد بالرابط الموجود بالمنتدى – والذى وضعناه لك مرتين – فان النص يتحدث عن وادى يعبر به الحجاج اليهود الذاهبين الى اورشليم, فكيف بالعقل والمنطق سيعبر الحجاج اليهود الذين هم فى فلسطين بمكة اثناء ذهابهم للقدس؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذا مستحيل جغرافيا ويمكنك مراجعة خريطة الشرق الاوسط للتأكد
> ...



معلش عذرا ولكن ساقوم بالرد لاحقا 
كوني في العمل 
و لا يوجد وقت للرد

شكرا لتعاونك


----------



## Christian Knight (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*



ثابت قال:


> معلش عذرا ولكن ساقوم بالرد لاحقا
> كوني في العمل
> و لا يوجد وقت للرد
> 
> شكرا لتعاونك



*مفيش مشكلة, خد وقتك*


----------



## ثابت (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *اولا لا يوجد شىء اسمه نسخ من الانجيل لكن ربما انت تقصد ترجمات الكتاب المقدس وجميعها صحيحة ونعترف بها
> 
> اليس لديكم نسخة عبرية ونسخية يونانية تعتمدون عليها وتقولون ان البقية ترجمات
> و على كلن انت قلت ان كل الترجمات صحيحة  مع وجود اختلاف بينها
> ...


*الكعبة ثبت لدينا نحن المسلمين ان من بناها ابراهيم  
ثانيا ان ابراهيم لم يقم بزيارة مكة فهذا خطا كبير منك راجع كتاب المقدس وقل لي اين وضع ابراهيم ابنه وزوجته والم يقم بزيارتهم فكيف لم يذهب الى مكة واسماعيل عليه السلام كان ساكن مكة وحتى ان اهل مكة قبل الاسلام والذين يعرفون الانساب جيدا والاماكن جيدا يرجعون نسب قريش الى اسماعيل وابراهيم وكانو يقولون عن انفسهم انهم على دين ابراهيم*

شكرا لانتظارك للرد


----------



## Christian Knight (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*

*فقال جاء الرب من سيناء و اشرق لهم من سعير و تلالا من جبال فاران و اتى من ربوات القدس و عن يمينه نار شريعة لهم (تث  33 :  2)
فاران هى برية عبر بها بنى اسرائيل عند خروجهم من مصر ولا علاقة لها بشريعتكم واليك الدليل:
فارتحل بنو اسرائيل في رحلاتهم من برية سيناء فحلت السحابة في برية فاران (عد  10 :  12)
فارسلهم موسى من برية فاران حسب قول الرب كلهم رجال هم رؤساء بني اسرائيل (عد  13 :  3)

ثانيا مازلت لم تعطنى دليل تاريخى على ان ابراهيم بنى العكبة فالكتاب المقدس لم يذكر ان ابراهيم زار اسماعيل بعد ان ارسله مع امه ولم يذكر ان اسماعيل ذهب الى مكة اصلا. وبدون دليل تاريخى على ان الكعبة بناها ابراهيم فدعواك باطلة لانه ان لم يكن ابراهيم هو من بنى الكعبة اذا فالوثنيون هم من بنوها لعبادة الاوثان وبالتالى لا يمكن ان يذكرها الله فى كتابه على انها مكان مقدس.*


----------



## ثابت (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *فقال جاء الرب من سيناء و اشرق لهم من سعير و تلالا من جبال فاران و اتى من ربوات القدس و عن يمينه نار شريعة لهم (تث  33 :  2)
> فاران هى برية عبر بها بنى اسرائيل عند خروجهم من مصر ولا علاقة لها بشريعتكم واليك الدليل:
> فارتحل بنو اسرائيل في رحلاتهم من برية سيناء فحلت السحابة في برية فاران (عد  10 :  12)
> فارسلهم موسى من برية فاران حسب قول الرب كلهم رجال هم رؤساء بني اسرائيل (عد  13 :  3)
> ...



كتابك المقدس  غير ملزم لنا وكتابنا غير ملزم لكم
يعني الكتاب المقدس  حكى او لم يحكي ما بيهمني
بعدين بعدكم على نفس الموال الهروب من الحق

لغاية الان الجبال حول مكة تسمى جبال فاران

بس ارجع لاناجيلكم وتكتبكم وشوفو وين حرفتوها 
بس انصحك تقراة اولا  الناجيل الممنوع تداولها من الفتيكان بس هي معروفة الاسماء
وتستطيع الحصول عليها من الانترنت


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*



ثابت قال:


> كتابك المقدس  غير ملزم لنا وكتابنا غير ملزم لكم
> يعني الكتاب المقدس  حكى او لم يحكي ما بيهمني
> بعدين بعدكم على نفس الموال الهروب من الحق
> 
> ...



*يا حول الله على التناقض!!!!!
مرة تقول ان كتابى غير ملزم لك
ومرة تستشهد بكتابى لاثبات اكذوبة نبوة محمد بن امنة!!!
فكيف تفسر هذا التناقض المحرج؟؟
ثم اى تحريف هذا الذى تتكلم عنه يا من تؤمن بكتاب له العديد من النسخ والتى لا تعرفون ايها الصحيح ولو متعرفش قصدى لجهلك بدينك فلا مانع ان تسأل واخبرك
ده غير انه لا يوجد اى انجيل ممنوع تداوله فجميع الاناجيل الابوكريفية كانت دائما متوفرة للدراسة من قبل اختراع الانترنت
*


----------



## طريق الخلاص (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*



ثابت قال:


> كتابك المقدس  غير ملزم لنا وكتابنا غير ملزم لكم
> يعني الكتاب المقدس  حكى او لم يحكي ما بيهمني
> بعدين بعدكم على نفس الموال الهروب من الحق
> 
> ...




سلام المسيح

كلامك هذا ليس إلا دليل على جهلك 

قل لي من كتب القرآن ؟ الجواب راهب بحيرة المنشق عن الكنيسة و مؤمن بأن المسيح نبي و ليس هو الله
قل لي لماذا توقف الوحي على النبي المعجزة محمد بعد موت راهب بحيرة؟؟؟؟لاأنه هو من كتب الفرآن و ساعد محمد الأمي الجاهل على اختراع الإسلام و لماذا تهمش دوره نهائيا ؟؟؟
تستطيع الرد على كلامي كيفما شئت و لكن اريد دليل يثبت أنني مخطئة لن تجد فلا تتعب نفسك 

من قام بجمع القرآن ؟ الجواب عثمان بن عفان ؟؟؟؟؟ أليس هو بشر و البشر يخطؤون ؟ نعم طبعا

متى نقط القرآن و من قرر أن هذا هو المطلوب و ما أراده محمد؟؟؟

ألم تسمع يا سيدي المثقف بالمجمع المسكوني الأول
 و لم تسأل منأين  أتت الأناجيل المنحولة و من كتبها 

الإنجيل الذي بشر بمحمد هو انجيل برنابا و الذي أتى بعد الإسلام و كاتبه برنابا لن أعذب نفسي بالشرح الطويل انت تبدوا من عشاق الأنترنت اسأل عن الأخطاء الجغرافية في هذا الإنجيل المنحول ألا يكفي أن يكون الكتاب مغلوط جغرافيا ؟؟

تأخذون كلام كتاب قد كتب بعد المسيح ب آلاف السنين و كاتبه منشق أو معتوه و لا تأخذون بكتب من كانوا مع المسيح و عاشوا الأحداث معه و عاصروه و قاموا بنشر الدين المسيحي و استشهدوا من أجل الله ألم تقرأ عن بولس الرسول و يوحنا الحبيب ؟؟ طبعا لا و لماذا تقرأ فالجهل صفتكم 

" طوبى للذين آمنوا و لم يروا "
من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع"


----------



## ثابت (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*



طريق الخلاص قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> كلامك هذا ليس إلا دليل على جهلك
> 
> ...




واخيرا نحن نتكلم عن الطقوس الدينية فلا تلجا للاسلام نهائيا 
واذا رغبت ان تتحدث عن القران او اي امر اسلامي فقم بفتح موضوع وانا على استعداد لاجابتك 
اما بل نسبة للكتاب المقدس اذكر لي النسخة المعتمدة لديك حتى اعرف و اي ترجمة له وبعدين ما هي طائفتك في المسيحية حتى نعرف بماذا تؤمن 
يعني عرف عن معتقدك حتى نكمل الحوار  

ولك تحية على استجابتك المؤدبة


----------



## طريق الخلاص (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد في المسيحية طقوس دينية*



ثابت قال:


> واخيرا نحن نتكلم عن الطقوس الدينية فلا تلجا للاسلام نهائيا
> واذا رغبت ان تتحدث عن القران او اي امر اسلامي فقم بفتح موضوع وانا على استعداد لاجابتك
> اما بل نسبة للكتاب المقدس اذكر لي النسخة المعتمدة لديك حتى اعرف و اي ترجمة له وبعدين ما هي طائفتك في المسيحية حتى نعرف بماذا تؤمن
> يعني عرف عن معتقدك حتى نكمل الحوار
> ...


 

سلام المسيح 

أمر اسلامي أو غير اسلامي 

دائما تتكلمون بلغة الواثقين أنت اعطني الدليل على ما تقوله و الدليل الذي يبطل كلامي

فأنت بهذا لم ترد على أي مما ذكر 
يمكنك أن تجيب في المنتدى الخاص و أنا سأقرأه من هماك فلا تتهرب بحجج غير منطقية يا صديقي المسلم

أتريد أن تشير إلى أن الترجمات مختلفة أعتذر منك فأنت لا تعلم بالترجمة كما أعلم فهذا اختصاصي 
اتريد أن تقول أن يوحنا لم يعاصر الرسول اعتذر منك فأنت جد جاهل بأمور الإنجيل بولس يا سيدي لم يكن تلميذ المسيح و لكنه عاصر بطرس اعتذر أيضا منك و اللهي 
أنا طائفتي مسيحية و الكتاب الذي أقرأه هو المعتمد في كل أنحاء العالم و الذي يقراءه آلاف المسيحيين كل دقيقة أما أن تعرف بماذا أنا مؤمنة فهذا مستحيل لأنك أنت لا تعرف بماذا تؤمن أنت حتى تعرف عني

ياسيدي أنا لست مسيحية لأن والدي مسيحيون أنا آمنت بالمسيح بعقلي و اقتنعت و عشت الإيمان معه و أعرف تمام ما هي طائفتي انت لا تعرف أن الطوائف في المسيحية الآن تختلف بالشكليات ليس بالجوهر أما ما تشير اليه 
فهم من كان منشق عن الكنيسة أي منسلخ عنها و راهب بحيرة كاتب القرآن هو واحد منهم اقرأ يا سيدي أكثر و شككك فالشك أوصل الكثيرين لمعرفة الحق 

أما عن النسخة الأصلية يا عزيزي اعتذر منك لا يوجد إلا الأصلية و تسطيع أن تسأل اذهب لأقرب مكتبة لبيع الكتب المسيحية و اسأل كم نسخة للإنجيل فالباع يستكيع ان بفيدك في هذا وان وجد قم بقراءتهم جميعا و ان وجدت أي اختلاف اعلمني علي اتنازل عن المسيح من أجل كتاب   أما عن النسخ فأنتم أعلم بآياتكم المنسوخة المغلوطة و الملعوب بها من قبل البشر 

أتعلم ان صديقتي الشيعية تقول عن السنية أنها تحرف الدين الإسلامي و صديقتي العلويةتقول أن السنة هم من حرفوا القرآن للقضاء على علي بن أبي طالب بأمر من عائشة و بالنهاية لا أحد يعلم ما الصح إلا الله 

أتعلم أن صديقتي الدرزية تفول عن المسلمين أنهم أتباع الشيطان
و هل تعلم ان صديقتي السنية عاجزة عن مناقشتي لأتها لا تعلم شي غير الحجاب و الصوم و الصلاة

لسنا هنا للإقناع انما للدفاع عن ما نراه أو نؤمن بأنه الصحيح


----------

